# Got my first uber pax tip today...



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

A young girl who worked at a local grocery store gave me $3 in cash, her ride was only about 2 miles too.

My first Uber tip... Yay!


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

Frame it...


----------

